# Sticky  1-2 Gallon Tanks, Bowls & Vases



## RussellTheShihTzu

Several years ago member Sena started a thread on 1-2 gallon tanks. She introduced it by stating:

"I have noticed for the time I have been on here there has been a constant heated debate about tank size - and do you know what that really causes? People who NEED our help to be deterred because they feel that they might be frowned upon by others. Why? Because in their time of need some people feel the urge to complicate things by constantly pushing about tank size or temperature. I think it is time for people to come forth, and not give a flying rat's toot about what others think.

"So for this thread, just drop the squabble in the chicken coop, and share our 1-2 gallons."

Your Moderators have decided this thread needs to be revived and made a sticky in appreciation of those who undertake the challenges of smaller habitats. The original thread is the link below and we invite you to take a look. As that thread has been closed, we urge you to share your smaller bowls, tanks and vases in this one.

Feel free to share your challenges and ask questions.

We know that everyone has an opinion on what is a proper Betta habitat; especially when it comes to vases and bowls and how many gallons are a minimum. However, please leave opinions and criticism out of this thread as it is for sharing photos of smaller tanks..

1-2 gallon tanks/bowls


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I will start:

My two-gallon vases with Anubias heterophylla. Heated with Hydor 25 watt.


----------



## bettatanksalot

I have all sorts of tanks ranging in size from 1 gallon- 20gallons. I think 1.5-2 gallons is smallest Id go long term for an adult betta. I guess it depends on the bettas size . My Petco bettas I got as babies are on the smaller side. I have tried a betta in a 20 but he didn’t live long but I suspect he was ill. It seemed like a lot of tank for him. I have a Koi betta in a 10 seems to be working for him. If I get in a jam (which usually means I bought another fish lol) I have a 2 gallon crystal wine/ice bucket I use lol. I don’t notice too much of a difference between my 1.5, 2, and 3 in terms of water quality but cycled and I change water very often and use Prime. I need to take some new photos of my many tanks, maybe this weekend !


----------



## bettatanksalot

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I will start:
> 
> My two-gallon vases with Anubias heterophylla. Heated with Hydor 25 watt.
> 
> View attachment 957784
> 
> 
> View attachment 957786


I use the hydor Theo 25 watt in my 2 and 5 that’s a great compact heater. It’s hard to find 25 Watts in store however pet supplies plus now has one that’s cheap and works great buts it’s super long! I think that it’s sometimes harder to heat small tanks then filter or keep up water parameters in my opinion!


----------



## blui2

wow...really beautiful vases and plants. I remember once my son had a blue betta in his room and one day he put him outside in my lily pond. When it started cooling off, he scooped him up and brought him back inside. He had that fish for about three years. Your vases remind me of my little lily pond.


----------



## VillagerSparky

The smallest tank I have (which is currently not in use) is an extremely small 5 litre tank. It was free, no idea what to use it for, lol.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I think that is around 1.5 US gallons. Shrimp with a foreground carpet and a few stem plants or Anubias Nana 'petite'. Might not even need a heater if the water will stay around 75F/23C. One of my favorite shrimp sites.

https://www.theshrimpfarm.com/posts/understanding-temperature-shrimp-tank/


----------



## VillagerSparky

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I think that is around 1.5 US gallons. Shrimp with a foreground carpet and a few stem plants or Anubias Nana 'petite'. Might not even need a heater if the water will stay around 75F/23C. One of my favorite shrimp sites.
> 
> https://www.theshrimpfarm.com/posts/understanding-temperature-shrimp-tank/



Funny thing about me and Shrimp, apart from the tanks that Amano shrimp are I just can't keep any alive.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Have you tried a shrimp-only tank before? Malawa shrimp are as hardy as Amano and are smaller like the Neos. They will not cross with Neos so you could try adding some Neos if you have luck with the Malawa.


----------



## VillagerSparky

Never seen those for sale here in the U, might have to keep an eye out for them.

Yes, I have attempted many times with Shrimp only tanks, more often than not all dying for unknown but most likely water parameter issues. However I feel like I'm hijacking the thread.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I believe as long as a Forum educates it is doing its job. Others might not agree with Betta in smaller homes but they are learning there are alternative uses for those gorgeous jars, vases and bowls just sitting there. So I would not call it hijacking.


----------



## VillagerSparky

I can agree on that. At the end of the day it comes down to water quality more in my opinion, and heating.


----------



## amrix

Just wondering, purely philosophically and not "ethically"...

Is it proven that Bettas live longer in a larger heated tank versus a smaller vase or bowl? Or are we simply assuming a fishes preference?


----------



## Ratvan

Okay here are two of mine, 0.75G "Candy" Jars. Currently these are my Snail Factories (MTS in one, Pest in other) 5.5G for scale. Oh yes I need to introduce my latest little dude
I have had to keep a couple of rescue's in here temporarily. Unheated and unfiltered due to size and temperature of office (water temp 77F)
I performed close to 100% water changes daily to keep on top of the bio load in the jars. 
If I had to I would use as "emergency" housing but my preference would be for larger if it was a permanent home. 
A 1.5G Drinks Dispenser would be the smallest I would be comfortable with keeping one of mine in


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

amrix said:


> Just wondering, purely philosophically and not "ethically"...
> 
> Is it proven that Bettas live longer in a larger heated tank versus a smaller vase or bowl? Or are we simply assuming a fishes preference?


Not as far as I can research. If care and equipment are equal there should be no difference. My first four lived 7+ years each in two-gallon bowls.


----------



## blubird101

While I always thought that my Fluval spec III was a 2.5 gallon, it turns out that it is actually an older model which is just 2 gallons! (Though I'm sure with rocks, plants, and substrate it ends up being a little less.)

My tank still does have a filter and heater though, housed in the back. My current betta is still not fully grown, and when I housed a fully grown betta for a month or so in this tank, he did seem a little squished.

Some of the challenges of a smaller tank are keeping the proper parameters and keeping them constant. It doesn't take a lot to make the numbers drastically shift. (such as one of my snails dying or not being vigilant with taking out dead plant matter) It also took me at least a month or two to get a proper nitrogen cycle going. Now that it has cycled though and the ammonia and nitrates have stabilized I love how easy it is to maintain.

It is a work tank, so I didn't feel comfortable going much bigger than 2 gallons. (At my work we have to move desks every couple of months, and I don't have my own office.) 2 gallons also was manageable for water changes, as I keep a 1 gallon jug at my desk which I take to the cafeteria area sink to fill up and wash down old water.

I only really have time to change water on my 15 minute breaks, or use my lunch, so something this small works well for that. I am learning with the new 5 gallon tank I'm setting up at home that water changes aren't as easy or simple like with the smaller tanks haha. 

Overall though, I love my 2 gallon tank! Here are the specs...

Fluval Spec III- 2 Gallons
Heated by a Hydor 25 watt heater.
Temps fluctuate between 78-82 degrees Fahrenheit. (another struggle with smaller tanks, temps fluctuate when the lid is off or on, when there's minor evaporation, ect.)
Filter is built into the back, and I have a sponge covering the output to reduce the flow.
It was Lace rock and 4 or so plants with Indian Almond Leaves.
It currently houses One betta fish and two nerite snails
Parameters are usually around these levels.

Ammonia- 0-.25 PPM
Nitrates- 10-20 PPM
Nitrites- 0 PPM
PH- 7.2


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Lovely, blubird101. I especially love how you've featured the plants.


----------



## blubird101

I love me some plants! These tank was just a snail and plant tank for a long while because I wanted the plants to be nice and established before I added a betta


----------



## VillagerSparky

I am always envious at how most people here can make their tanks of any size look stunning. Pretty sure most of you could make a shot glass look like the perfect planted tank.


----------



## LittleFighterFish

Hello everyone! How does this 2 gallon look? (I have java moss and hornwort on its way so the tank is a little bare). I am hoping to upgrade Gustav's tank but I didn't have much in the way of ideas and had this tank... so he's got a heated + filtered tank while I decide on something. I had Rio my first siamese fighter in a larger 50 gallon community tank with petricola and ember tetras but he passed away a few years ago and I sold the tank. I'd really like to do something similar for Gustav but I'm stuck on ideas. I'm new to the hobby and hoping this forum will be a good place to look and get inspired. I've been dabbling around looking into the low tech walstad style tanks but yeah I'm still stuck on what I want haha. Anyways hello and thank you for adding me I've been enjoying the content so far!! 

won't let me add pictures so its broken link for now  
h*ttp://i68.tinypic.com/t54sgk.jpg


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Welcome to the Forum.

To add photos you can click on "Quick Reply" and "Go Advanced." There you can either click on the paper clip in the tool bar or "Manage Attachments." You can upload directly from your computer or a host server with either.


----------



## LittleFighterFish

Oh wonderful thank you added it now haha @RussellTheShihTzu :notworthy:


----------



## cfaye3char

Kirby’s Temp. Home I will be making an upgrade to a five gallon planted tank putting the pieces together now.......1.7 gallon tank


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Very nice. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cfaye3char

Thank you good to see you


----------



## Kilgore Trout

The only reason I'm "against" small tanks, bowls & vases is that I'd probably end up with a room full of them!

I can't walk pass a shop selling glassware without my imagination going overdrive to all the possibilities...


----------



## cfaye3char

That is very true but in such a small space the upkeep is a lot water changes almost every day. Even with a filter on this one I like to change my water every 4 days also keeps the algae down. I also work with bowl gardens fairy gardens.


----------



## AbbieTheCurious

Royal boy is actually going to be upgraded soon to a 10 Gal but this is the temporary tank I made him for the mean time to get him out of the tiny vase my mom had him in its actually a giant Cheese ballz container lol I put a little filter and heater in there he seems to be getting a lot happier already 😋


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Welcome to the Forum!

You've made him a nice home; no wonder he's so much happier.


----------



## AbbieTheCurious

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Welcome to the Forum!
> 
> You've made him a nice home; no wonder he's so much happier.


Thank you very much haha Im not going to lie I kinda fell in love with the little guy would do about anything to make sure he's gonna have the best from here on lol he actually will someday have a 20 tall but rn I only have the 10 Gal heater and filter so hes going to upgrade as we go haha


----------



## Momofbetta

This is my 3.5 gallon kitchen tank. Houses my female HM, Squeaky. She is sleeping on her leaf bed right now  Added a pic of her up close since she refuses to have her pic taken right now LOL.


----------



## AbbieTheCurious

Momofbetta said:


> Houses my female HM, Squeaky.


Hi Squeaky!! You are beautiful!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Love Squeaky and his home. What a photo!


----------



## Momofbetta

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Love Squeaky and his home. What a photo!


Thank you! Squeaky is a girl


----------



## Iyasasa

My betta's silk plants came today! I put them in his tank and he seems to really like them so far. Here's the before and after:


















I actually bought quite a bit more and was thinking about putting them on the left side, but Fleshy really likes to sit on top of his marimo and leaf bed, so I didn't want anything blocking those off. Plus I need space for his new filter, which should be coming in this week.

I thought it was a 2.5-gallon tank, but after using a 1-gallon bowl to change his water this past week, I realized it's probably a 1.5-gallon. 😅

He's already been swimming around among the new plants a lot, which is nice because when I added his first piece of decor - the leaf bed - he FREAKED out and avoided that side of the tank for hours. I guess he's gotten used to changes by now.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Looks really good. Maybe Fleshy will decide he likes the new plants as resting places. That gives you the excuse to add the others.


----------



## Aries&Gucci

I have a 5.5 gallon tank and on another fish website "Fishlore" people were criticizing me for how small it was. To be honest I had two female betta fish in there. then on who was really big got stuck behind the filter😭. Now I only have Gucci the meaning of my name 😂


----------



## BettaloverSara

Aries&Gucci said:


> I have a 5.5 gallon tank and on another fish website "Fishlore" people were criticizing me for how small it was. To be honest I had two female betta fish in there. then on who was really big got stuck behind the filter😭. Now I only have Gucci the meaning of my name 😂


I'm on a betta group on FB and they say nothing under 10. I roll my eyes at that, none of mine ever get a 10 to themselves, sorry guys


----------



## sofistafunk

@RussellTheShihTzu, thanks for this thread! It appears that my newest betta can't tolerate being in a larger tank, so I'm having to explore keeping him a small tank. This thread and the original post is providing lots of info and ideas!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

sofistafunk said:


> @RussellTheShihTzu, thanks for this thread! It appears that my newest betta can't tolerate being in a larger tank, so I'm having to explore keeping him a small tank. This thread and the original post is providing lots of info and ideas!


You're more than welcome.


----------



## Momofbetta

Iyasasa said:


> My betta's silk plants came today! I put them in his tank and he seems to really like them so far. Here's the before and after:
> 
> View attachment 1025143
> 
> View attachment 1025144
> 
> 
> I actually bought quite a bit more and was thinking about putting them on the left side, but Fleshy really likes to sit on top of his marimo and leaf bed, so I didn't want anything blocking those off. Plus I need space for his new filter, which should be coming in this week.
> 
> I thought it was a 2.5-gallon tank, but after using a 1-gallon bowl to change his water this past week, I realized it's probably a 1.5-gallon. 😅
> 
> He's already been swimming around among the new plants a lot, which is nice because when I added his first piece of decor - the leaf bed - he FREAKED out and avoided that side of the tank for hours. I guess he's gotten used to changes by now.


Pretty sure this is a 2.5 gallon tank. Remember, the volume measurement assumes you fill to the rim and it doesn't account for decor/substrate displacing water. If you filled it totally bare to the rim, it would be 2.5 gallons.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Unfortunately, advertised gallons are based on the outside dimensions and not the fish's actual living space. Without substrate or equipment, for example, my 20 gallon tank holds approximately 16 gallons. 

The way to know actual capacity is to multiply L X W X H and divide x 231. If it has substrate, measure from top of substrate. This formula calculates gallons.


----------



## Mother Of Fish

BettaloverSara said:


> I'm on a betta group on FB and they say nothing under 10. I roll my eyes at that, none of mine ever get a 10 to themselves, sorry guys


Ya, 10 gallons are a bit excessive. I mean if you want do it do it, but font criticise everyone else for not lol.


----------



## AbbieTheCurious

BettaloverSara said:


> I'm on a betta group on FB and they say nothing under 10. I roll my eyes at that, none of mine ever get a 10 to themselves, sorry guys


Honestly, I kinda feel it depends on the fish and the person.. I plan to upgrade all of mine to bigger tanks but its not because I don't think its possible for them to be in smaller tanks... I'm just lazy and don't wanna do the extra water changes LMFAO


----------



## AbbieTheCurious

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Unfortunately, advertised gallons are based on the outside dimensions and not the fish's actual living space. Without substrate or equipment, for example, my 20 gallon tank holds approximately 16 gallons.
> 
> The way to know actual capacity is to multiply L X W X H and divide x 231. If it has substrate, measure from top of substrate. This formula calculates gallons.


Lol you are too smart XD I just fill it with gallon jugs the first time and take note how many it took lmao!


----------



## Betta craze

here’s my bettas tanks close too a gallon each but I’m getting some 3 gallon fish bowls, cause I’m lazy and wanted them too have a little more space


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Welcome to the Forum!

`That's an interesting tank. What are the little bars on the two end sections?


----------



## Betta craze

Its for the filter but the the filter didn’t work good a sucked the fish against the grates

it’s a okay tank I love the way it looks but don’t buy if wanting a filter, it’s a top fin tank from Petsmart I also had silent stream filter from them and it broke in a couple months


----------



## Betta craze

And thank, this fourm seems very welcoming not all are


----------



## Betta craze

Here’s one new bowl I got yesterday he’s in our kitchen so now my whole family watches him and he love seeing human activity


----------



## grumpyfish

OMG he's gorgeous!


----------



## grumpyfish

Here's some of my new little guy. I haven't had a betta in about a year, and am so happy to finally have one again. I love them so much <3. He's in a 2 gallon bowl with a 20 watt heater. There's a bit of substrate in there just to let the BB grow and to level out the bowl; there's 4 small marimo moss balls, and I have 3 more ordered; a mopani driftwood cave that has openings in the front and the back that he loves to swim through; a small anubias that I left to float on the surface that he LOVES, and a betta hammock in the back right corner. The bowl has a lid that made out of needlepoint plastic mesh. I've conditioned the water with seachem Prime and Stability, and also IAL (that's why the water looks brownish). I opted not to have a filter, because in all of my experience with bettas, they seem much happier without the current. The caveat is, of course, you have to know what you're doing to provide a safe habitat for them. I plan to do 25% water changes every 3 days. Of course if he seems to be symptomatic of poor water quality, I can always throw a filter in there. Anyway, here's some pics of him, he's a Black Orchid CT. I saw him at the local pet store, and we had an instant connection. I knew he was coming home with me  I haven't picked out a name yet, I'm still getting to know his personality. He's very lively, and very curious. I just love him <3 Anyway, here are some photos, I'm sure I'll post more in the upcoming days.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Love the photo towards the middle with him flaring.


----------



## grumpyfish

Ty, it's one of my favorites, too  he's such a lovely and curious little guy. I love him so much 💗 on my next day off, I'll try to get some better quality photos. I still haven't decided on a name for him...


----------



## Betta craze

grumpyfish said:


> Ty, it's one of my favorites, too  he's such a lovely and curious little guy. I love him so much 💗 on my next day off, I'll try to get some better quality photos. I still haven't decided on a name for him...


 He’s really cute idk what you should name him! I named mine Medusa


----------



## grumpyfish

Ty, I decided to name him Dooley 🙂


----------



## Momofbetta

grumpyfish said:


> Ty, I decided to name him Dooley 🙂


Love him!


----------



## grumpyfish

Momofbetta said:


> Love him!


TY! He's just the cutest little guy. He's currently working on the largest bubble nest I've ever had one build.


----------



## KatieMR

I am so glad to have found a forum that has a thread like this! I really wanted a fish and my landlord only allows 1 gallon tanks. I have a beautiful female crowntail named Chadashah in a 1.6 gallon (I cheated a little to get the biggest I thought I can get away with). I have never had a betta before, but I don't feel comfortable asking questions on the other forum I've signed up for, because I know as soon as I post the tank size, whatever other question I have will be lost in the arguments and lectures that my tank is too small. I am planning to request my landlord allow me to get a bigger tank, but in the meantime (or in case that is not an option), I want to make sure I am taking the best care of Chadashah that I can! Here's a picture of her current tank. It does have a filter and a few live plants. I'm hoping to add more sometime soon, but I'm waiting a little to make sure I don't kill the ones I have.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Welcome to the Forum!

What a lovely home. Bet she loves playing in that castle.

The only thing I would recommend is purchasing a heater. They make Betta bowl heaters that can be placed under the gravel. Until they started making small adjustable heaters that's what I used and never had any issues.

We are quite proud that shaming of any sort is not allowed on this Forum. How can people be feel welcome and be honest when seeking help if all they get is criticism for something not based on fact? And that's the really sad part: The appropriate size of a Betta home is strictly opinion. It's not based on studies or facts.


----------



## KatieMR

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Welcome to the Forum!
> 
> What a lovely home. Bet she loves playing in that castle.
> 
> The only thing I would recommend is purchasing a heater. They make Betta bowl heaters that can be placed under the gravel. Until they started making small adjustable heaters that's what I used and never had any issues.
> 
> We are quite proud that shaming of any sort is not allowed on this Forum. How can people be feel welcome and be honest when seeking help if all they get is criticism for something not based on fact? And that's the really sad part: The appropriate size of a Betta home is strictly opinion. It's not based on studies or facts.


Thank you! I just switched out the castle on Saturday, and I'm not sure she has quite decided if she likes it or not. The other one I had in there was quite a bit smaller and it took her a bit to warm up to it also. But she may be doing more exploring of it when I'm not looking. Chadashah is a bit of a show off, and it is so hard to do that well if you can't be seen!

I am coming to realize that a lot of fish keepers have very strong (often contradictory) opinions that they expressed as fact, and it has made it a lot harder to know what to do as I start my own fishkeeping journey. I looked around this forum a bit before registering and it seems like people here are a lot more open to admitting that what they say might not be a hard and fast rule. Just that simple thing makes everything so much less overwhelming! And knowing I can be honest about my situation without being accused of animal abuse is a huge relief. I'm looking forward to learning more from you guys, and I'm sure that Chadashah will appreciate it too!


----------



## KatieMR

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> The only thing I would recommend is purchasing a heater. They make Betta bowl heaters that can be placed under the gravel. Until they started making small adjustable heaters that's what I used and never had any issues.


There actually is a heater in there; It's the black rectangle behind the left turret of the castle. It's nothing fancy, just an Aqueon 5 watt. I have it hooked up to a timer and there is a thermometer in the tank. I have the timer adjusted so it turns on and off throughout the day/night and keeps the temp pretty stable between about 76 and 80, but usually right about 80.


----------



## grumpyfish

She's beautiful, and I love your setup! Your betta knows that she's in a larger amount of water with more room than she had in her tiny cup, she has heated, filtered water, is loved and cared for. That's what matters. It's absolutely just opinion of the fish keeper. I have had bettas for a long time, and in judging from the behavior of the bettas, most seem to prefer a smaller bowl with low water flow. I have mine in a heated, 2 gallon bowl that I "filter" with live plants. He's a super happy guy. I test the water parameters often, use seachem prime, stability, and indian almond leaf. If you're more likely to keep up with regular water changes in a smaller tank, then guaranteed your fish will be happier. Water quality is the most important thing to a betta. As long as they're in at least 1 gallon, they're good.


----------



## KatieMR

grumpyfish said:


> She's beautiful, and I love your setup! Your betta knows that she's in a larger amount of water with more room than she had in her tiny cup, she has heated, filtered water, is loved and cared for. That's what matters. It's absolutely just opinion of the fish keeper. I have had bettas for a long time, and in judging from the behavior of the bettas, most seem to prefer a smaller bowl with low water flow. I have mine in a heated, 2 gallon bowl that I "filter" with live plants. He's a super happy guy. I test the water parameters often, use seachem prime, stability, and indian almond leaf. If you're more likely to keep up with regular water changes in a smaller tank, then guaranteed your fish will be happier. Water quality is the most important thing to a betta. As long as they're in at least 1 gallon, they're good.


Thank you for the encouragement, Grumpyfish!


----------



## Momofbetta

Welcome Katie!! 

I have had many bettas over the years and my longest lived made it to 4.5 yrs. He lived in about 1.6 gallons of water, unfiltered with a small heater (an 8w Marina). 

I took a break for a few years and when I got a betta again, made the mistake of joining a mega-website that has a subsection dedicated to betta fish. I was thrilled! Until I was called an animal abuser and told that I needed a 5gallon tank to have any chance at keeping a betta alive


----------



## grumpyfish

KatieMR said:


> Thank you for the encouragement, Grumpyfish!


You're very welcome! Feel free to post more pictures, I always love looking at bettas and people's setups


----------



## grumpyfish

Momofbetta said:


> Welcome Katie!!
> 
> I have had many bettas over the years and my longest lived made it to 4.5 yrs. He lived in about 1.6 gallons of water, unfiltered with a small heater (an 8w Marina).
> 
> I took a break for a few years and when I got a betta again, made the mistake of joining a mega-website that has a subsection dedicated to betta fish. I was thrilled! Until I was called an animal abuser and told that I needed a 5gallon tank to have any chance at keeping a betta alive


Ugh I hate that, and am sorry that was your experience. As I've said above, the most important thing to a betta is water quality. They do need room to move, explore and thrive, but as long as they're in at least 1 gallon that's heated and properly maintained, they're good. People often have the mistake of confusing their opinion with fact, and we belittle others who have differing opinions. I bet your betta was better cared for than many that live in 5 gallons, but are overstocked or not cleaned often enough


----------



## KatieMR

Momofbetta said:


> Welcome Katie!!
> 
> I have had many bettas over the years and my longest lived made it to 4.5 yrs. He lived in about 1.6 gallons of water, unfiltered with a small heater (an 8w Marina).
> 
> I took a break for a few years and when I got a betta again, made the mistake of joining a mega-website that has a subsection dedicated to betta fish. I was thrilled! Until I was called an animal abuser and told that I needed a 5gallon tank to have any chance at keeping a betta alive


Wow! That is a long time. I hope Chadashah's around that long! It is so encouraging to hear stories of people who were able to make small tanks work. I would eventually like to get a bigger tank (more fun for me!) but I feel so much better about waiting from hearing all these stories. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Momofbetta

grumpyfish said:


> Ugh I hate that, and am sorry that was your experience. As I've said above, the most important thing to a betta is water quality. They do need room to move, explore and thrive, but as long as they're in at least 1 gallon that's heated and properly maintained, they're good. People often have the mistake of confusing their opinion with fact, and we belittle others who have differing opinions. I bet your betta was better cared for than many that live in 5 gallons, but are overstocked or not cleaned often enough


Right?! Water quality is key! He was my kitchen buddy so had lots of interaction too. He seemed to be a happy wee guy!


----------



## Mr. B

Russell whar do you get your* Vases. Sorry if you have posted this already.*


----------



## Mr. B

Oh and do your bettas jump out? BTU they look good!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Wal-Mart, Goodwill, Salvation Army, flea markets, yard sales.


----------



## Mr. B

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Wal-Mart, Goodwill, Salvation Army, flea markets, yard sales.


Thank you! And what filter do you use?


----------



## 321269

I have a 1 gal wall bowl for my Platinum HM betta, Ghost. I use the Elive nano heater about 1"x2" and I prefer the Aquaneat nano sponge filter 1"×1". Both are on the far left side of Ghosts bowl. My pottery and glass are all from dollhouse makers so that nothing is bigger than 1"×1.5" as Ghost is playful and loves to have many activities to do, I wanted to fit in everything he likes. There is still room for his activities and play. Maybe this can help when shopping around to see what these brands







look like in a small bowl. I'm new to the forum so hope my post is correctly submitted. I am enjoying reading about everyone's bettas.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Welcome to the Forum!

Ghost is a beauty and his home looks perfect and cozy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Betta craze

Platinum47 said:


> View attachment 1030317
> View attachment 1030315
> View attachment 1030316
> I have a 1 gal wall bowl for my Platinum HM betta, Ghost. I use the Elive nano heater about 1"x2" and I prefer the Aquaneat nano sponge filter 1"×1". Both are on the far left side of Ghosts bowl. My pottery and glass are all from dollhouse makers so that nothing is bigger than 1"×1.5" as Ghost is playful and loves to have many activities to do, I wanted to fit in everything he likes. There is still room for his activities and play. Maybe this can help when shopping around to see what these brands
> View attachment 1030316
> look like in a small bowl. I'm new to the forum so hope my post is correctly submitted. I am enjoying reading about everyone's bettas.
> View attachment 1030317


 I really like those my mom didn’t like them though she was afraid of water damaging the walls, but their really pretty 

here is my setup for my bettas that live separately





























I have 1 more betta but I don’t have pictures right now he’s in the ez clean betta tank which doesn’t work 😂 so I clean it like a normal small tank, and I don’t like how small it is but this fish is old and can’t swim well so he likes it he rests on his leaf hammock all day


----------



## 321269

Omg, they are gorgeous. I'm so happy everyone seems so nice here. I gave up FB in January bc I'm really just to kind natured for that environment, so thank you for being my first conversation😃. Well so far I have never gotten any water on my wall at all. I have a 225lb English Mastiff with a dangerous tail and I feel safer with Ghost up high. In the past my ideal place for fish was in areas I rarely congregated. So I placed Ghost across from my side of the bed with some L.E.D. lighting and watch him while I read at night. I was worried about the bowl size at first, but after finding so much mini & nano decor etc he truly exudes contentment. Are the first 2 called nemo koi plakats? What kind & color is your last betta, he is so very handsome. What are all their names? Do you spend time with yours? I've had bettas in the past and was so busy, I never really tuned into their personality and behavior. They are so much smarter than I realized. I'm teaching Ghost to do circles with my finger & push a ping ping ball ( I'm a professional horse trainer so I guess it's inevitable). I bet your old man is very content in his retirement home where it's conducive to resting, looking forward to seeing him














! Do you have to do anything special for your plants, I'm still using silk as I know nothing about live.


----------



## Betta craze

The Java fern is new but the Anubius is really easy and I don’t use anything to help them grow I’ve had the others for awhile now

the male koi is a galaxy koi, and his name is Mr. Sparkles, the koi female is a tiger koi, and her name is sparkles 😂, and the black one is a black orchid, and his name is Medusa

sorry that was really repetitive lol

I do spend quite a lot of time with my fish many will jump spin and swim though objects or eat of my hands they even let me “boop” Their faces 😂


----------



## 321269

Betta craze said:


> The Java fern is new but the Anubius is really easy and I don’t use anything to help them grow I’ve had the others for awhile now
> 
> the male koi is a galaxy koi, and his name is Mr. Sparkles, the koi female is a tiger koi, and her name is sparkles 😂, and the black one is a black orchid, and his name is Medusa
> 
> sorry that was really repetitive lol
> 
> I do spend quite a lot of time with my fish many will jump spin and swim though objects or eat of my hands they even let me “boop” Their faces 😂





Betta craze said:


> The Java fern is new but the Anubius is really easy and I don’t use anything to help them grow I’ve had the others for awhile now
> 
> the male koi is a galaxy koi, and his name is Mr. Sparkles, the koi female is a tiger koi, and her name is sparkles 😂, and the black one is a black orchid, and his name is Medusa
> 
> sorry that was really repetitive lol
> 
> I do spend quite a lot of time with my fish many will jump spin and swim though objects or eat of my hands they even let me “boop” Their faces 😂


I love it!😍


----------



## Momofbetta

Welcome Platinum47! Ghost is beautiful. You will find a much friendlier group here in terms of betta care


----------



## Dania

Ghost is gorgeous. I’ve got a platinum also but he’s a delta tail I think. Helios doesn’t flare much and of course when I can’t get a picture.


----------



## 321269

Dania said:


> Ghost is gorgeous. I’ve got a platinum also but he’s a delta tail I think. Helios doesn’t flare much and of course when I can’t get a picture.


I can't wait to see Helios, I haven't seen another one yet! Thank you so much!😍


----------



## Dania

I just added another pic of him in my Meet Helios thread.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Platinum47 said:


> I can't wait to see Helios, I haven't seen another one yet! Thank you so much!😍


If you go through Pictures or Chat or do a search for platinum or white I believe you will find a great many. There are trade names but I don't pay attention to those so can't give you those labels.


----------



## Dania

Cool I will too.


----------



## 321269

Ghost growing up! I'm really enjoying this forum, thanks everybody 😊


----------



## Dania

I love that bowl


----------



## Wyvlen

Just recently started doing the vase thing.... We've had some sitting around for a while and i got sick of them getting placed around and moved randomly and decided just to use them for something, haha! If you have any pointers, let me know!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

More plants and small sponge filters https://www.amazon.com/AQUANEAT-Sponge-Filter-Aquarium-Airline/dp/B08H7MBRYB.Remove gravel and use pot, instead (as in photo #5) or plant weights. Plastic wrap with holes so you can raise the water level.

Since their gills are they primary breathing organ they do not need open tanks if there's a filter.


----------



## Mcostas

This is the new home for Peppermint Patty.
I have plants, sponge filter, hear and rocks. She seems to like it. 

There is a plate of glass on top and I used cardboard to make a hood. I salvaged the little led lights from a 10G kit which was totally inadequate for 10 gallons.
Seems just right for this though. 

The nerite snail was egging up the 10G so she's in exile. I have some rocks in with my excess plants and am trying to grow algae rocks, until then I have algae wafers and cukes and stuff.


----------



## Mcostas




----------



## KatieMR

Mcostas said:


> View attachment 1035266


This looks great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rob Zamites

All so beautiful! Great job everyone, inspires me to not only do my Fluval Flex 15, but a smaller tank ss well!


----------



## aquaticanimals

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Several years ago member Sena started a thread on 1-2 gallon tanks. She introduced it by stating:
> 
> "I have noticed for the time I have been on here there has been a constant heated debate about tank size - and do you know what that really causes? People who NEED our help to be deterred because they feel that they might be frowned upon by others. Why? Because in their time of need some people feel the urge to complicate things by constantly pushing about tank size or temperature. I think it is time for people to come forth, and not give a flying rat's toot about what others think.
> 
> "So for this thread, just drop the squabble in the chicken coop, and share our 1-2 gallons."
> 
> Your Moderators have decided this thread needs to be revived and made a sticky in appreciation of those who undertake the challenges of smaller habitats. The original thread is the link below and we invite you to take a look. As that thread has been closed, we urge you to share your smaller bowls, tanks and vases in this one.
> 
> Feel free to share your challenges and ask questions.
> 
> We know that everyone has an opinion on what is a proper Betta habitat; especially when it comes to vases and bowls and how many gallons are a minimum. However, please leave opinions and criticism out of this thread as it is for sharing photos of smaller tanks..
> 
> 1-2 gallon tanks/bowls


I just started a 2.5 gal and it’s one of my favorites


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

That's lovely! Your Betta is going to be one happy camper!!!


----------



## Momofbetta

Gorgeous!!


----------

